# The $700,000,000.00 Commute



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Thats right, we were checking out the new Nationals Stadium.

I wonder where the bike parking is?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Well that looked nice (if a little raw), why don't we cross the Anacostia River to see how the city did on the last major sporting facility they built and opened to great fanfare?

Not too well it seems....... :mad2:

At least they used a Kryptonite lock on the place.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Then a quick ride home past some of DC faded yet still honored glory.........good to see we aren't the only ones who remember. 

Play Ball!


----------



## KeeponTrekkin (Aug 29, 2002)

*Great Photos, as usual..*

I've got to get the family down for a vacation and tourist experience....

but it just doesn't look like you get very much for $700,000,000.00 any more.... There will never be another Yankee Stadium...

That's the scourge of public contracting....


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

that is one nice padlock!


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

Nice shots. I love the close up of the crank on what I'm assuming is Miss M's ride. Amazing shot. 

Planning on heading to any Nats games? I'm trying to convince the hubby that we should go to one, but so far hes not buying it.


----------



## Fr Ted Crilly (Feb 7, 2002)

As usual, fantastic photos. It's always a treat to view your ride reports.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Of course!*



HokieRider said:


> ....Planning on heading to any Nats games? I'm trying to convince the hubby that we should go to one, but so far hes not buying it.


We are kind of bummed that there are no mid-week day games this year..........


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

I'm kinda bummed that the "good" cheap seats were all sold out off of season tickets, no single games available. 

I'm sure if we ever end up going we'll be sitting in the $5 walk up cheap seats. 

I just want to see how it compares to PNC Park, which has become the one sporting arena (aside from Lane Stadium) that Ejdo actually wants to go.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Nice shots........

I recognize much of that ride......good memories.

Love the reflection shot in the puddle.

Len


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*You up for a ride one of these Sundays?*



Len J said:


> Nice shots........
> 
> I recognize much of that ride......good memories.
> 
> ...


Before you move to flyover country.


----------



## murbike (Jan 22, 2004)

Is that a hot dog on JPS' memorial?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

murbike said:


> Is that a hot dog on JPS' memorial?


Cigar. Looked fresh, tipped but not lit.

Every November 6th the Marine Corps Band drops by and plays a mini concert. We were lucky enough to catch it once by accident (they don't advertise and as far as I know it isn't on their published schedule). The grave is only a few blocks from the Marine Corps Barracks on 8th Street so it is easy for band members to keep the gravesite looking good.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I'm an ex-Washington Senators fan.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Pablo said:


> I'm an ex-Washington Senators fan.


Congress is pretty bad too.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Like the blossom shot with the Ms. in the background. Nice stuff.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Good stuff, I also like the padlock. I'll never defect; stinky team or no I love Campden Yards.
MB1; is Eastern Market year round? My brother who lives in DC had returned from Iraq, he's still active duty but once he returns to DC we were planning to meet up and ride around. I thought we'd try to catch you at the market.
BTW found a new bike for Matthew, it's still an MTB frame but it's single speed....


----------



## Zero Signal (Feb 8, 2008)

Nice photos indeed! It's great what a little bit of contrast and some color adjustments can do for the mood.

I like that lock. It reminds me of how easy it would be to snip 6 wire ties with pliers at the top of the fence and pull the whole fence down instead of going through that beast.



KeeponTrekkin said:


> I've got to get the family down for a vacation and tourist experience....
> 
> but it just doesn't look like you get very much for $700,000,000.00 any more.... There will never be another Yankee Stadium...
> 
> That's the scourge of public contracting....


You should see the valuations for some Vegas Hotels . . . most are over $1billion! It's insane. Planet Hollywood is building a new condo tower (54 stories) and the building valuation was $750million for the structure. That doesn't include all the build outs and games and such


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Sure, I'll even be there tomorrow.*



zeytin said:


> ....MB1; is Eastern Market year round? ...
> BTW found a new bike for Matthew, it's still an MTB frame but it's single speed....


SS rocks! As you well know. :thumbsup:


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Zero Signal said:


> ....I like that lock. It reminds me of how easy it would be to snip 6 wire ties with pliers at the top of the fence and pull the whole fence down instead of going through that beast.....


I was thinking the chain they put the lock on could be snapped pretty easy.


----------



## justabiker (Feb 12, 2006)

*I saw a celebrity while I was in DC*

I was on Capital Hill yesterday as part of the National Bike Summit and lo and behold at about 9:20AM who did I see? Mrs. MB1 climbing the hill next to the Capital! I would recognized that askew lumbar pack with the reflective stripe anywhere. I should have shouted out something, but I chickened out at the last minute.


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

How about a photo tour around FedEx Field sometime?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*I don't do Deadskins.*



Velo Vol said:


> How about a photo tour around FedEx Field sometime?


Actually I don't think we have ever ridden where we could see the field so I am not sure exactly where it is in relationship to our routes.


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

Love the one of miss m under the bridge. Nice!


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

MB1 said:


> Actually I don't think we have ever ridden where we could see the field so I am not sure exactly where it is in relationship to our routes.


I mentioned that as a long-distance Redskins fan who has never been there and was curious how it looked around the stadium. I have no idea if it's located in a bike-friendly area or not. Though based upon your ride reports, it seems there's very few places that you don't go.


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

Nice report ala only MB can do. BTW, is the stadium fully paid for or will it wake 30+ years to payoff like the Olympic Stadium in Montreal after the 1976 Olympics? What a bloody drain on the local economy that silly construction has been...


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

nice ride rport, but I gotta ask, what-is-in-msb-bag? Its huge. Didja stuff a cat in there? She is already wearing a a jacket and tights, what gives.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

rollinrob said:


> nice ride rport, but I gotta ask, what-is-in-msb-bag? Its huge. Didja stuff a cat in there? She is already wearing a a jacket and tights, what gives.


You'd ask a woman what she keeps in her purse?

All I know is that whenever I ask for something on the road she has it in there.......

BTW I have one exactly like that and am so used to wearing it that it feels odd to not have it. Just because it is big doesn't mean you have to fill the thing every time you ride.


----------



## Potential Roadkill (Jan 27, 2005)

*Great Photos as always MB*

I was in your town a month or so back, remembering how nice it was to commute there. Wandered from the Mall along to the river to Georgetown thinking darn I wish I had my bike!


----------

